# HELP WITH EIN/TAX id NUMBER



## MICKEYRAWZ

First of all I want to thank everyone who posts on this forum for all of your time and great information and guidance to newbies such as myself. I have learned a GREAT deal researching from this site alone!! Great work!! Appreciate it tremendously!! 
I had a question regarding applying for a tax id number(EIN number). Last week I formed an LLC for my tshirt company. I plan on buying Tees wholesale and getting them printed with my design. I plan to sell from my website in addition to selling to retail stores at wholesale prices.
Today i decided to apply for my EIN number online and i am a little confused as the part where it says what does your business do? In your opinion should i file my business under RETAIL (Retail store, internet sales (exclusively), direct sales (catalogue, mail-order, door to door), auction house, or selling goods on auction sites. )or under WHOLESALE (Wholesale agent/broker, importer, exporter, manufacturers’ representative, merchant, distributor, or jobber.) or maybe even manufacturing (Mechanical, physical, or chemical transformation of materials/substances/components into new products, including the assembly of components.)
Sorry if this has been answered before but i did not find the thread. I understand the best help is proffesional legal advice from a lawyer however I thought if anyone has experience with this they would be able to guide me. I am located in New York State. 
Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## SeasonEnds

I'll have to look at my SS4 form when I get home, but I don't think that is really matters all that much. It is just asking you to choose the one that best fits your business. 

In my case, I would choose either RETAIL or MANUFACTURING. I print shirts and sell them. Knowing what I know about what you do... I would probably choose retail. 

I have never had anyone question what selection I chose for my EIN. I have had people question my vendors license, however. TSC Apparel verified that I manufactured garments based off of what I put on my vendors license. However, it gave me an option to choose something like Mens Garments, etc... Hope this helps.


----------



## SchmoopyDesign

My plan is to do pretty much the same thing as you. I just did this and chose retail. If I'm not mistaken as you continue through the application your answers will also affect this question. I only answered retail to this question but at the conclusion of the application I had retail and wholesale listed based on my answers to other questions within the application.


----------



## MICKEYRAWZ

Thanks for your input guys.. It seems like this is a gray area.. It can be all 3 (retail, wholesale, manufaturing) By the way i hope my question isnt a stupid question.. I just dont want to choose the wrong one and then all of a sudden i get jerked in the end.. lol
Anyone in the NY area who is/was in the same position i am in..


----------



## adicted2art

im not in new york i in pa,but anyway was the tax id free? i need one as well...what else did you need to sell retail wise like what type of business documents do i need to sell in a store...


----------



## SeasonEnds

Yeah, I think the Tax ID # is free. It's been a while. You will also need a vendors license from your state, which will cost some money.


----------



## coach99

In Maryland if you choose retail for the state then they force you to get another vendors resale liscense I put down that I do not sell retail so they don't bother me every year. It saves me the refilling fees and the cost to go to the county to renew every year. Just an idea!


----------



## custeez

I believe the only reason you would need a Federal Tax (Employer) Identification number (EI #) is if you have employees. If you do not have employees, you do not need and EI#.


----------



## MICKEYRAWZ

Sorry I was not able to follow up recently. Motherboard on my laptop is fried. (Thats another story) Been difficult to get online.
So after doing more research ive concluded that retail best fits the description for what im trying to do. Thanks for everyones opinion. 
Tax id number is totally free from irs. You can get it immediately if you apply online. 
Regarding whether or not you need a tax id number, i am under the impression that you need one. After forming an LLC I just recieved a letter from taxation and finance of NY state requesting information. And part 3 requires you to provide your Federal Employer Id number. If anyone can shed some light on this topic it would be appreciated


----------



## Screen Printer

MICKEYRAWZ said:


> Sorry I was not able to follow up recently. Motherboard on my laptop is fried. (Thats another story) Been difficult to get online.
> So after doing more research ive concluded that retail best fits the description for what im trying to do. Thanks for everyones opinion.
> Tax id number is totally free from irs. You can get it immediately if you apply online.
> Regarding whether or not you need a tax id number, i am under the impression that you need one. After forming an LLC I just recieved a letter from taxation and finance of NY state requesting information. And part 3 requires you to provide your Federal Employer Id number. If anyone can shed some light on this topic it would be appreciated


I created an LLC for another business.
Yes...you do need an EIN number.

I filed my LLC and went to open a checking account..they needed my ein #...they gave me info on how to get it.

You can call a number and they will give it to you immediately over the phone.

t


----------



## MICKEYRAWZ

Ted Uhall said:


> I created an LLC for another business.
> Yes...you do need an EIN number.
> 
> I filed my LLC and went to open a checking account..they needed my ein #...they gave me info on how to get it.
> 
> You can call a number and they will give it to you immdeiately over the phone.
> 
> t


Yeah i read that as well.. When you open a checking account for your business you need the EIN. 
In NY this is the link to go to get pretty everything. 
http://www.nys-opal.com/


----------



## custeez

I operate as a sole proprietor. I do not have an EI# as I do not have employees. I have a business license and a business checking account. I use my SSN as my identification number...but it is not an Employer Identification Number.


----------



## Screen Printer

custeez said:


> I operate as a sole proprietor. I do not have an EI# as I do not have employees. I have a business license and a business checking account. I use my SSN as my identification number...but it is not an Employer Identification Number.


If you were LLC you would need an EIN number.

t


----------



## custeez

I thought that might be the case.


----------



## Jeepwidow

Having an EIN as an LLC is important. In MI, I had to have an EIN number in order to obtain a sales tax license, and paying your taxes. I agree completly, bank won't talk to you until you have an EIN number. 

In regards to the area on the IRS EIN form...consider your first and foremost way of selling. In my case, where it asks, "Prinipal Business Activity" I put Retail/Internet Sales because that's where my sales started. Down the road you may sell to retail stores, so you're not wrong to put down Retail on the form. Because technically that's your business. I wouldn't sweat the small stuff on the form and you'll be just fine.


----------



## TeesForChange

If you plan on selling mostly on your website, then I would do RETAIL. However, if you plan on selling mostly wholesale, then WHOLESALER might be a better option. I think manufacturer wouldn't apply because you are not technically making the shirts (if you're buying blanks and printing them).


----------

